

Sourceforge pushing crap EXEs instead of FileZilla installer - wslh
https://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=30240

======
wslh
Seems like Sourceforge runs out of ideas.

------
brubaker
Didn't they start pushing that crap a while ago. It used to be fairly low key
crap, but still junk no person reasonably wants or would expect to be
installed. They depend on people not knowing better and not paying attention.

There is no value added to the end user.

